# مركز المعدات الثقيلة ب6 اكتوبر



## كريم6230 (13 مارس 2009)

انا سمعت ان فى كورس فى مركز يتبع وزارة الصناعة فى 6 اكتوبر والكورس ده بيضم هيدروليك وديزل وكهرباء و عربة سفلى و خراطة و لحام وهو 6 شهور للخريجين و3 شهور للطلبة كنت عايز اعرف المركز ده كويس و مفيد فعلا ولا لأ وياريت لو حد جربه


----------



## م.محمود جمال (13 مارس 2009)

نساعدك فى ايجادة بإذن الله


----------



## elbabli (13 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا حضرت الكورس ده من 3 سنوات هو كويس يعتبر بدايه جيده بس محتاج لمجهود لانه 6 شهور كتير


----------



## hk_hk1985 (14 مارس 2009)

من فضلك تعرفنا كيف ومتى نقدر نحصل على هذه الدورة والعنوان وشكرااااااااا


----------



## elbabli (14 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


مدينة 6 اكتوبر تركب عربيه مخصوص (وصلني مركز المعدات الثقيلة) هو على فكره مشهور في اكتوبر هاتروح المركز تسأعلى المهندس نبيل محيسن هيقوم بالازم


----------



## debomecha (14 مارس 2009)

مركز المعدات التقيله في اكتوبر المنطقه الصناعيه الثانيه تابع لوزارة الاسكان مركز التشييد والبناء ممكن تاخد الكورس ال6شهور او تاخد دورات مخصوص يعني الهيدروليك تاخد اسبوعين ب700 جنيه بدل من الشهر واسبوع عربه سفلى ب350 جنيه واسبوع محرك ب350 ومعرفش الخراطه واللحام بكام بس اعتقد انه نفس السعر في الاسبوع وممكن تاخد اسبوع كهربا والحجز في اي وقت بتروح بتدفع وبتتفق على النظام والوقت اما المستوى فهو للمبتدئ وطبعا الروتين هناك عالي جدا جدا جدا بالذات في الهيدروليك الحاجه الكويسه انك هتشوف المكونات مفكوكه قدام عينيك وانت تجتهد بعد كده وزي ما قال الاخ البابلي هتركب عربيات اكتوبر دي بتنزلك اما السوق القديم او ميدان ليلة القدر في السوق القديم ممكن تلاقي عربيات بتقول شمال بتعدي قدام المركز او تركب مخصوص ب3 جنيه يوديك نفس المكان لو نزلت ليلة القدر اركب مخصوص ب5جنيه او اركب ب1/4جنيه للسوق القديم واركب من هناك مش مشكله المهم كده انت وصلت 
اللي انا عايز افيدك فيه ان الهيدروليك سمعت انه في مركز التكنولوجيا المتقدم فى الاميريه يتبع لوزارة الصناعه احسن من ده بكتير وعن تجربتي في مركز 6اكتوبر بقولك خد محرك وعربه سفلى ومتخدش هيدروليك 
والهيدروليك خده في مركز التكنولوجيا المتقدم 
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## senuors (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندس debomecha
معلومات افدتنا بيها جدا


----------



## hk_hk1985 (14 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كريم6230 (15 مارس 2009)

فى البداية شكرا للمهندسين elbabli ,debomecha على الاهتمام والرد , بالنسبة لمركز الاميرية انا اخذت فية كورس هيدروليك اساسى وكان بيدرب على عمل الدواير كويس لكن انا عايز هيدروليك معدات تقيلة فهل الكورس بالنسبة لى بداية كويسة ام يوجد مكان افضل بالنسبة لهيدروليك المعدات التقيلة


----------



## كريم6230 (15 مارس 2009)

انا سمعت ان هناك بشوف الحاجة مفكوكة قدامى زى pumps,accumolator وهكذا, هل الكلام ده مظبوط ولا لأ


----------



## elbabli (16 مارس 2009)

في مركز 6 اكتوبر في معمل الهيدروليك بتشوف كل انواع الكل انواع الpumpوشرحها ونظرية عملها زي ال1internal gear 2 external gear 3 axail pump4 radial pump+ بالاضافه الى انواع valves+بالاضافه الى دراسة دائرة هيدروليك لحفار على عجل انصحك انك تاخد الكرس المتخصص فى الهيدروليك وانك تروح المركز وتشوف يمكن حصل جديد مع تحياتي امين البابلي


----------



## احمدعبدالظاهرحسن (22 أبريل 2009)

*مركز المعدات الثقيله*

مركز المعدات الثقيله بلفعل ممتز بس لمن يدرك مازا سيتدرب بمعنان تكون انت بلفعل تحب هدا المجال لانك لومحبتشى مجالك لن تعطيه ولن تاءخز منه:14::14::14::14::14::14:


----------



## احمدعبدالظاهرحسن (22 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## islam88 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

نصيحة يا بشمهندس متروحوش مركز فاشل جدااااااااااا انا روحت في من 3 سنين وكان المهندسين هناك في البطيخ ميعروفوش اي حاجة عن التكنولوجيا هو اخرهم سنة 1970


----------



## the black tiger (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## moraaaa26 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نبيل محيسن (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا المهندس / نبيل محيسن 
رئيس ورش التدريب الصيانه فى مركز التدريب على المعدات
وتليفونى 
*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*
( ملحوظة : من اراد الإتصال بالمهندس نبيل يرسل رسالة خاصة إليه عبر الملتقى)
مركزنا انشأ من سنة 1989 بالتعاون مع الوكالة الالمانيه جى تى اتست ( gtz) وهو الاول فى الشرق الاوسط وافريقيا فى تخصص معدات ثقيله 
لكن عاب بعض خروج الالمان بعض النقص نتيجة الضعف المادى لتلبية احتياجات التدريب لكن مازال يقدم خدمة جليله للراغب فى التعلم واسالوا الخارجين ويكفى ان تعرف ان شهادته كفيله بتشغيل اى خريج والكثير من الشركات تنصح الراغبين فى العمل او موظفيها بالتدريب فى المركز 
فان كانت شهادة التخرج للعروسه والوضع الاجتماعى فشهادة المركز للعمل وهو الوحيد الذى يعطى هذا الكم من المهارات فى دورة واحدة بمبلغ فقط 400 جنيه لمدة 13 اسبوع ( بالاضافه الى 100 جنيه لبس تدريب )
...............................
ابشر الجميع ان الاتحاد الاوربى بدا تولى مسئوليه تطوير والانفاق على المركز 
البريد الكترونى لى 
*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*
( ملحوظة : من اراد الإتصال بالمهندس نبيل يرسل رسالة خاصة إليه عبر الملتقى)


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم المهندس نبيل محيسن 
لاستكمال الفائدة ، هل من الممكن وضع عناوين مواضيع المناهج ؟ فذلك سيكون افضل من مجرد الشهادة للمركز من أحد المسؤلين فيه ، وشكرا علي الاهتمام .


----------



## اسامةفاوى (20 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير يا مهندس اسامةفاوى
معلومات افدتنا بيها جدا*​


----------



## نبيل محيسن (21 مارس 2010)

اولا : ورشة المحركات
1- مقدمة عن عملية الاحتراق فى محرك الديزل 
2- خدمة وش سلندر من قياس الوش وفك وتركيب الصمامات زالقواعد والقياسات الخاصة به ( كان الازول المتدرب بيتعلم كيفية تجليخ الصمامات والقواعد لكن احد المتدربين لعب يها فافسدها )
3- مقدمة فى دائرة الوقود ثم يتدرب على استنزاف الهواء من دائرة الوقود - فك وتركيب الكاركه وقياس ضغطها - خدمة رشاشات كاملة - كيفية تركيب طلمبة الحقن .
4 قياس ضغط زيت المحرك
5- صيانة دائرة التبريد وكيفية شد السير
6 - كيفية اجراء قياس ضعط كبس المحرك 
7- طريقة استقصاء الاعطال وتطبيق صيانة شاملة للمحرك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (21 مارس 2010)

نبيل محيسن قال:


> اولا : ورشة المحركات
> 1- مقدمة عن عملية الاحتراق فى محرك الديزل
> 2- خدمة وش سلندر من قياس الوش وفك وتركيب الصمامات زالقواعد والقياسات الخاصة به ( كان الازول المتدرب بيتعلم كيفية تجليخ الصمامات والقواعد لكن احد المتدربين لعب يها فافسدها )
> 3- مقدمة فى دائرة الوقود ثم يتدرب على استنزاف الهواء من دائرة الوقود - فك وتركيب الكاركه وقياس ضغطها - خدمة رشاشات كاملة - كيفية تركيب طلمبة الحقن .
> ...


شكر الله لك أخونا المهندس نبيل هذا الرد والاستجابة ، وما قدمته جيد ، لكن ماذا عن دورة الهيدروليك للمعدات الثقيلة ، وهو موضوع السؤال ، هلا أفدتنا عنها بارك الله فيك .


----------



## نبيل محيسن (23 مارس 2010)

ثانيا : ورشة الهيدروليك
1- مقدمة فى علم الهيدروليك اى مفاهيم عامة مثل الضغط ........
2- دراسة الرموز الهيدروليكيه 
3- دراسة الدائرة الهيدروليكيه البسيطه
4- دراسة اجزاء الدائرة الهيدروليكه ( دراسة نظريه - فك وتركيب الجزء - الاعطال )
الخزانات - الصململت - الطلمبات ..........
5- تطبيق عمل لدائرة هيدروليكيه لحفار 912 ليبيهر كمثال
6 - كيفية قياس ضغط الدائرة الهيدروليكيه 
يوجد بالورشه نموذج شفافمتحرك لكافة الاجزاء الهيدروليكيه لتمثيل ما يحدث بالمعدة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (23 مارس 2010)

نبيل محيسن قال:


> ثانيا : ورشة الهيدروليك
> 1- مقدمة فى علم الهيدروليك اى مفاهيم عامة مثل الضغط ........
> 2- دراسة الرموز الهيدروليكيه
> 3- دراسة الدائرة الهيدروليكيه البسيطه
> ...



بارك الله فيك مهندس نبيل ، وجزاك كل خير ، وأري ان المنهج معقول ومتوازن ويعطي الدارس المعلومات الاولية والضرورية للعمل في هذا المجال ، وعلي الدارس ان يكمل مشواره بعد ان سلمتوه المفتاح .


----------



## islam88 (23 مارس 2010)

الحقيقة يا جدعان المركز ده ملهوش اي لزمة بلنسبة لي اي مهندس بس ينفع دبلوم صناعي لكن لينا تضيع وقت عشان ده المعدات لفيه فات عليا 20 سنة ولا في اي حاجة جديدة وانا اسف علي طريقة كلامي بس انا راحته وتدربة في اماكن تانية كتير عشان المعدات الثقيلة انا بحبها فهو مكان فاشل جدا شغل حكومة با واكيد انتو فهمين شغل الحكومة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (24 مارس 2010)

*مجرد وجهة نظر*



islam88 قال:


> الحقيقة يا جدعان المركز ده ملهوش اي لزمة بلنسبة لي اي مهندس بس ينفع دبلوم صناعي لكن لينا تضيع وقت عشان ده المعدات لفيه فات عليا 20 سنة ولا في اي حاجة جديدة وانا اسف علي طريقة كلامي بس انا راحته وتدربة في اماكن تانية كتير عشان المعدات الثقيلة انا بحبها فهو مكان فاشل جدا شغل حكومة با واكيد انتو فهمين شغل الحكومة


أخي الكريم 
مع كل الاحترام لوجهة نظرك ، ورؤيتك وتقييمك ، فإن وظيفة مثل هذه المراكز هو تقديم المبادئ الاولية لانظمة معينة لم تُدرس في الكلية ، ثم التدريب العملي الاولي والاطلاع علي عناصر هذه الدوائر ، وسواء اكانت الاجزاء قديمة او جديدة ، فإن المتدرب عليه ان يطور نفسه بعد ذلك ودراسة الجديد بناء علي الاصول التي تعلمها ، ودائما سيكون هناك جديد في الحياة العملية ، مهما كانت جدة ما يقدمه المركز التدريبي .
اما مسألة انها تصلح لدبلوم صنايع وليس لمهندس ، فهو المطلوب ، اذا ان المهندس لا يحتاج الي زيادة هندسة بل يحتاج الي الجانب العملي الذي يفتقده في دراسته ااكاديمية .
هذه وجهة نظري و لا افرضها عليك .


----------



## نبيل محيسن (25 مارس 2010)

> ما مسألة انها تصلح لدبلوم صنايع وليس لمهندس ، فهو المطلوب ، اذا ان المهندس لا يحتاج الي زيادة هندسة بل يحتاج الي الجانب العملي الذي يفتقده في دراسته ااكاديمية .


الرد :
اشكرك اخى العزيز استاذ عاطف على فهمك العالى وارجو ان تسال الخريجين من خريجى المركز واعمل استفتاء بل ان الكثير من المهندسين تركوا عملهم من اجل اللالتحاق بالمركز 
ابشرك ان الاتحاد الاوربى بدا اول خطواته فى تطوير البرامج بما يتوافق مع المعايير الدوليه اى عالمى مثل البرامج فى اوربا
ونحن المكان الوحيد فى الوطن العربى وافريقيا تحت سقفه هذا التنوع من المعارف السلوكيه 
وانى اسف حقيقى لظروف ان الدورة اصبحت 3 اشهر فقط 
لى سؤال للجميع وللاخ 
كم مهندس فى مصر من خريجى كليات كليات الهندسه ؟
انا خريج هندسة القاهرة 1988


----------



## نبيل محيسن (25 مارس 2010)

> لحقيقة يا جدعان المركز ده ملهوش اي لزمة بلنسبة لي اي مهندس بس ينفع دبلوم صناعي لكن لينا تضيع وقت عشان ده المعدات لفيه فات عليا 20 سنة ولا في اي حاجة جديدة وانا اسف علي طريقة كلامي بس انا راحته وتدربة في اماكن تانية كتير عشان المعدات الثقيلة انا بحبها فهو مكان فاشل جدا شغل حكومة با واكيد انتو فهمين شغل الحكومة


الرد :
اخى العزيز 
ارجو ان اتاكد انك فعلا من خريجى المركز فهل لى ان اعرف رقم المسلسل للشهادة واول اسم لك فقط
ان لم تكن تريد ذكر اسمك كامل
وان لم تكن تريد 
ارجو على الاقل ان تقول لى ما هى اسماء مدربى الورش؟
لاتاكد انك فعلا كنت متدرب


----------



## islam88 (26 مارس 2010)

انا فاكر اسم مدرب واحد كان في ورشة المحركات كان اسم مهندس نبيل وهو كان مهندس محترم جدا وبعيجها سنة واحد با مدير المركز


----------



## نبيل محيسن (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخى العزيز اسلام 88 
تحية اليك 
ارجو اعطائى اسمك وتارخ نهاية الدورة
لاعرف فقط انك كنت متدرب وما الظروف التى جعلتك تاخذ فكرة هكذا
وللعلم ان كنت من خريجى المركطز الصيف الماضى كان يوجد 42 متدرب من طلبة هندسة بورسعيد لاخذ دورة تدريب اثناء الاجازة الصيفيه ولن نستطع قبول 25 طلب للتدريب فى المركز خلال الاجازة الماضيه وجاءنا طلبة حوالى 10 لحجز منذ شهرين لحجز اماكن لهم فى الصيف القادم 
ارجو ان تسأل تقييم طلبة هندسة بورسعيد

ونحن حاضريين فى اى شىء بخصوص التدريب


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (26 مارس 2010)

الاح اسلام ، والاخ محيسن 
بارك الله فيكما ، لقد عبر كل منكما عن رؤيته ، وعرضتم وجهة نظركما ، وهما معروضتان للمشاهد ، واقترح ان يتوقف النقاش في تقييم المركز بينكما عند هذا الحد . ولكما جزيل الشكر .


----------



## محمد صالح 87 (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
لوسمحت يا مهندس نبيل عايز استفسر منك

انا طالب معهد فني صناعي سنتين 
شعبة سارات
وانا طالب وافد 
فهل من الممكن فهل من الممكن الدراسه في المركز
ارجو الرد


----------



## eng.mokhtar (8 يوليو 2010)

كل حاجه هناك بتشوفها متفككه قدامك من المسمار للصموله كلام مظبوط جدا لاني انا حاليا باتدرب فيها

وكنت محتاج لو اي حد معاه تقرير عن الورش الموجوده في المركز وخصوصا كهرباء وعربه سفلي وهيدروليك ومحرك يا ريت يساعدني في كتابه التقرير باي وسائل وله الجزاء من عند الله


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (24 أكتوبر 2010)

من فضلك تعرفنا كيف ومتى نقدر نحصل على هذه الدورة والعنوان وشكرااااااااا


----------



## ابانوب كرم سعيد (9 مارس 2011)

ممكن حد يكلمنا عن مجال المعدات الثقيلة من حيث الدراسة والدورات ومجال واماكن عمل مهندس المعدات الثقيلة وعنوان مركز التدريب ب6 اكتوبر وبكام ومدتة وهل هذا المجال مجدى ماديا من حيث الراتب والحياة العملية حيث اننى طالب فى اولى هندسة ميكانيكا اسيوط وسمعت عن هذا المجال كثيرا ولكنى لا اعرف عنة شى


----------



## نبيل محيسن (9 مارس 2011)

الان الاتحاد الاوربى هو مشرف على التدريب 
1- الورش مدة الدورة 10 شهور ( تشغيل معادن - لحام - عربة سفلى - محركات ديزل - هيدروليك - كهرباء - اصصلاحات عامة) .
2- التشغيل لمدة 8 اسابيع وتكلفة الدورة 2000 جنيه 
يمنح المتدرب شهادة معتمدة من الاتحاد الاوربى تبعا للمقايس الاوربيه 
..................................................................
لمن يرغب التدريب فى الورش لدورة فى الورش لمدة 3 اشهر الاتصال بالمركز والدورة ب 500 جنيه وتعتمد من وزارة الاسكان ووزارة الخارجيه
..................................................................................
بالنسبه للطلبه الهندسه
يوجد تدريب للطلبه فى الصيف مثل الدورة العاديه الحجز يرجى الاتصال بعد شهر


----------



## ميكانيكى كمبيوتر (25 مارس 2011)

*انا نفسى اكون كهربائى معدات ثقيلة 
يعنى اشوف الكهربا فى المحركات والمعدات ولو يبقى فى لف مواتير 

والحجات اللى تخص الامور دى هل متوفره فى مركز المعدات الثقيله ولا ايه

انا خبرتى بسيطه جدا انا هبدا من البداية هل ممكن تساعدونى 
انا خريج جامعه عماليه بكالوريوس رقابه جوده ومعايا معهد قسم كهربا*


----------



## نبيل محيسن (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
فى مركزنا دورة كهرباء سيارات لكن نصيحتى تاخذ دورة صيانه كاملة 
لكن بصراحه لو عايز تاخذ الدورات الخاصه بالموضوع ده التحق بمعهد السليزيان فى روض الفرج


----------



## ميكانيكى كمبيوتر (26 مارس 2011)

*


نبيل محيسن قال:



السلام عليكم 
فى مركزنا دورة كهرباء سيارات لكن نصيحتى تاخذ دورة صيانه كاملة 
لكن بصراحه لو عايز تاخذ الدورات الخاصه بالموضوع ده التحق بمعهد السليزيان فى روض الفرج

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا لردك السريع ولكن سؤال هى ايه دورة الصيانة الكاملة 

ممكن تشرحلى اللى بيدرس فيها نظرى وعملى 

وبالنسبة لمعهد السليزيان فى روض ايه الدراسه فيه او الدوره النظرى والعملى 
ان كانت لديك معلومات عنه
انا اسف جدا انا من الاقصر وصعب انزل القاهره واسال وممكن معرفش اوصل لشى 

فاتمنى ان تساعدنى حتى استطيع ان اصل لهدفى باذن الله 
ولك منى جزيل الشكر*


----------



## نبيل محيسن (26 مارس 2011)

الدورة 3 اشهر
وصف الدورة موجود فى تفس المشاركه واقصد هنا روض الفرج


----------



## أبو مدنى (24 مايو 2011)

والله شئ جميل جدا


----------



## basselelsaedy (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليك*
* مهندس / نبيل محيسن 
/ بعد التحية 

علشان اتعلم قيادة الجريدر اعمل اية واشترك فين وبكام المبلغ والمدة كام وهل فية شهادة فى النهاية ولا لا وانا حاصل على بكالوريوس حاسب الى 
سوال بعد اذنك؟ ماهى أفضل وأعلى معدة ثقيلة من حيث اجر السائق تعطى اعلى وأكبر أجر مرتفع للسائق (اجرة السواق من قيادة المعدة ) 
ولك منى الشكر والتقدير**
اخوك من سوهاج*


----------



## basselelsaedy (23 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا لو سمحتو ممكن حد يقلى علشان اكتب فى الجواز السفر بتاعى سائق معدات ثقيلة اعمل اية ومن فين استخرج رخصة قيادة معدات ثقيلة مع العلم انا رحت ادارة مرور سوهاج وسئلت قالو فقط عندنا خاصة وثانية واولى وثالثة


----------



## نبيل محيسن (23 نوفمبر 2011)

الطريق هو
1- تذهب الى مركز التدريب على المعدات القفيله 6 اكتوبر قم تختبر على معدة واحدة يومى الاحد والاربعاء من كل اسبوع والاختبار تكلفته 200 جنيه واحضر معاك صورة بطاقه ساريه وصورتين شخصيتين 
2- فى حالة اجتياز الاختبار ستاخذ على الفور رخصة موقع ولعدها تاخذ شهادة بهتم النسر بالاهتبار من وزارة الاسكان
3- تذهب الى السجل المدنى لتغيير المسمى الوظيفى فى البطاقة الشخصيه
4 - تعمل الجوار 
تليفون المركز 0238331464
وتليفونى 01003656233


----------



## basselelsaedy (23 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرك على الافادة يابش مهندس


----------



## engaltaib (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*طلب من مهندس نبيل*

ر*جاء مهندس نبيل أنا مهندس ميكانيكا اريد أخد دوره فى المعدات الثقليه تكون شمله كل حاجه
عايز اعرف اسعاره والمنهج بتاعها وموعيدها رجاء الافاده علما انى أخ>ت دوره هيدروليك بدائى فى معهد الانتاج الحربى *


----------



## حسام الدين معتصم (8 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا عايز تلفون اكلم فيهو معهد المعدات الثقيلة ب6 اكتوبر او معهد التكنولوجيا بالاميرية لانه بصراحة انا برة مصر وعندي الرغبة في دراسة كورس هيدروليك وعايز اخد كل المعلومات عشان ارتب حالي قبل ما اجي مصر
ومشكوريييييييييييييييين جدا ياشباب


----------



## عمرو عزوز (16 يناير 2012)

انا خريج جديد وعايز اتدرب فى المركز ده بس مش عارف المواعيد ممكن حد يقولى على المواعيد ويا ريت يكون فى شهر فبراير او يقولى ايه اقرب ميعاد


----------



## ahmedkordy (16 يوليو 2012)

الموضوع جميل


----------

